# Baby mouse showing sudden aggression?



## MarshallMouse (6 mo ago)

Hello everyone! New member here. This is my first time raising a mouse from such a young age. 
I have a 3 week old male baby that I got about 5 days ago. He’s beginning to wean off of formula as I’m introducing him to softened pellets, mushed fruit, etc. He’s been very friendly and cuddly- would either go right up to my hand in the tank or walk right onto it. He loves to sleep in my hand and eat out of my hand.
But today when I put my hand in his enclosure, he lunged at me and tried to bite me. Of course because he’s so little and his teeth are just coming in it didn’t hurt and didn’t scare me- but it was surprising. I figured I just spooked him so I gave him space. A couple hours later he did the same thing? Or just swatted at me. This is a new behaviour so I’m curious what could cause it? He is entering the popcorn/flea stage. 
Should I continue to handle him daily, or leave him alone for a few days and wait this out?


----------

